# What Do I do if I am being hacked



## Davidvr (Mar 13, 2009)

I now have 5 messages with the following and believe someone is trying to hack my account, what do I do?

Dear Davidvr,

Your account on TiVo Community has been locked because someone has tried to log into the account with the wrong password more than 5 times. You will be able to attempt to log in again in another 15 minutes.

The person trying to log into your account had the following IP address: 91.214.45.106

Don't forget that the password is case sensitive. Forgotten your password? Use the link below:


All the best,
TiVo Community


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

A formerly banned Russian spammer. Probably looking for members with easy to beat passwords. Just make sure yours is good.


----------

